# Buffalo layover suggestions?



## sarahnity (Aug 31, 2022)

I'm going from CHI to TOR in October. I have to change trains (from Lake Shore Limited to Maple Leaf) in Buffalo and have a 6 hour connection. Any suggestions for things to do/see in that time? I was noticing that Buffalo has 2 stations BUF and BFX. Would it be possible for me to get off at BUF, have my luggage loaded onto the Maple Leaf and then for me to join it at BFX? It looks like there are at lot more interesting sites around BFX, but I wouldn't want to have to shepherd my suitcase while I'm sightseeing.

I plan on asking at the station when I arrive, but I was wondering if anyone had any insights.


----------



## danasgoodstuff (Aug 31, 2022)

Definitely more to see and do downtown. If you take a taxi from Depew to downtown, you could have them detour just a bit to take you by Buffalo Central Terminal. The Pierce Arrow Museum is downtown near the station, City Hall is not too far and the view from the top is stunning (and free) and the memorial to the victims of the Katyn massacre is worth seeing. The Colored Musicians Museum is on Broadway on the edge of downtown and worthwhile. Downtown Buffalo has struggled to be sure, but there are good places to eat still. If you're on time and really have 6 hours, the Albright Knox is a great art musem and the Elmwood neighborhood on the way there is nice and not too far from downtown.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Aug 31, 2022)

The general thought on this connection is to stay on the LSL a bit longer and switch trains at a further station. The two Buffalo stations are a bit apart and not walking distance, couple with a early morning arrival on the LSL it might be best to ride further east before change trains. You do have to play by ear in case the LSL is very late.


----------



## sarahnity (Aug 31, 2022)

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> The general thought on this connection is to stay on the LSL a bit longer and switch trains at a further station. The two Buffalo stations are a bit apart and not walking distance, couple with a early morning arrival on the LSL it might be best to ride further east before change trains. You do have to play by ear in case the LSL is very late.


Thanks! That's not something I had thought of. It looks like Rochester or Syracuse might make better transitions. I will call and check if I can adjust my ticket. I have a roomette, so I'd want to make sure I can stay there instead of switching around at BUF. 

Of course this is the last day of a cross country trip (SLO to TOR with a one day stop in Chicago) so I may be ready to get off the train and walk around for a half a day. I did find a really well recommended place for breakfast not too far from the station and a bunch of self guided walking tours that might keep me engaged. 

I've got lots to think about, I guess.


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 31, 2022)

Not much around Buffalo/Depew where the Lake Shore stops. The Maple Leaf does not handle checked baggage, so you can't "have it put on the train." I agree about going further down the line the shorten the layover and do it where there's more around.


----------

